# Quarti e semifinali Champions 2018/2019. I sorteggi



## admin (15 Marzo 2019)

Sorteggiati i quarti di finale della Champions 2018 2019 ed anche le successive semifinali

Ajax Juventus

Liverpool Porto

Tottenham City

United Barcellona

Ajax Juve contro la vincente di Tottenham City. Liverpool o Porto contro United o Barcellona.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Marzo 2019)

Manco quotato che Guardiola si fa eliminare da Pochettino, poi in finale qualsiasi cosa accada a sto giro non perderanno... Prima o poi doveva succedere. Auguri ai gobbi nuovi campioni d'Europa.


----------



## varvez (15 Marzo 2019)

Ok, la UEFA vuole Ronaldo-Messi in finale. Mi preoccupa che si sia preferita la Juve al Barcellona, ho paura che Agnelli stia diventando molto potente


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2019)

Avrei preferito affrontare Messi adesso, sono sincero. Ma non posso lamentarmi.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Manco quotato che Guardiola si fa eliminare da Pochettino, poi in finale qualsiasi cosa accada a sto giro non perderanno... Prima o poi doveva succedere. Auguri ai gobbi nuovi campioni d'Europa.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2019)

Quest'anno la vincono dai, chiunque avessero pescato non sono inferiori a nessuno, specie giocando due volte il ritorno in casa


----------



## MGP (15 Marzo 2019)

la vera Champions comincia ai semifinali.
pare che tutto e pilotato.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sorteggiati i quarti di finale della Champions 2018 2019 ed anche le successive semifinali
> 
> Ajax Juventus
> 
> ...



Che culo i gobbi, ma si sapeva


----------



## Hellscream (15 Marzo 2019)

Scusate, non lo trovo, ma dov'è il topic dei carcerati in semifinale? Perchè non c'è già?


----------



## sette (15 Marzo 2019)

strada spianata verso la coppa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Marzo 2019)

Me lo immaginavo che avrebbero pescato l'Ajax.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> strada spianata verso la coppa



Il City non mi sembra tanto scarso


----------



## sette (15 Marzo 2019)

possono già prenotare il pullman scoperto


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sorteggiati i quarti di finale della Champions 2018 2019 ed anche le successive semifinali
> 
> Ajax Juventus
> 
> ...



Beh dai un torno "soft" è giusto.. alla fine si sono beccati la squadra più forte agli ottavi. Anche il Liverpool si è beccata una soft, visto che agli ottavi si sono beccato una forte.

Finale credo Juve United secondo me


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

Forza Lancieri!!!!


----------



## sette (15 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il City non mi sembra tanto scarso



no ma non hanno tradizione europea, quando il gioco si fa duro scompaiono dal campo


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Marzo 2019)

Juve già in semifinale.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh dai un torno "soft" è giusto.. alla fine si sono beccati la squadra più forte agli ottavi. Anche il Liverpool si è beccata una soft, visto che agli ottavi si sono beccato una forte.
> 
> Finale credo Juve United secondo me



Finale Barcellona-City/Juve


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> no ma non hanno tradizione europea, quando il gioco si fa duro scompaiono dal campo



Speriamo Pep li carichi a dovere


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2019)

Liverpool praticamente è già in finale, giocherà pure la seconda ipotetica all'Anfield col Barcellona


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Juve già in semifinale.



.


----------



## sette (15 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Finale Barcellona-City/Juve



finale barca-juve
autogol di Messi all'ultimo minuto e juve vincitrice


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sorteggiati i quarti di finale della Champions 2018 2019 ed anche le successive semifinali
> 
> Ajax Juventus
> 
> ...



Se tutte fanno il proprio dovere avremo 2 semifinali bellissime con il Top del calcio europeo

Speriamo che la Juve floppi anche se la vedo dura..l'Ajax era onestamente la più facile


----------



## Hellscream (15 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se tutte fanno il proprio dovere avremo 2 semifinali bellissime con il Top del calcio europeo
> 
> Speriamo che la Juve floppi anche se la vedo dura..l'Ajax era onestamente la più facile



Beh dai, la più facile era il Porto, ma non l'hanno voluta fare proprio alla luce del sole...


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sorteggiati i quarti di finale della Champions 2018 2019 ed anche le successive semifinali
> 
> Ajax Juventus
> 
> ...



Adesso vediamo quanto vale davvero sto progetto giuovini Ajax


----------



## MGP (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che culo i gobbi, ma si sapeva



che si sapeva ? ... la juve ha pescato la peggiore ai 1/8 e ha pescato bene ai 1/4, dov'e il culo ?
se va avanti probabilmente sara contro il city ai 1/2 e contro il barca in finale, dov'e tutto questo culo ?


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2019)

Almeno il porto è dall'altro lato del tabellone 
Pensavo peggio, in finale si troveranno una tra Barcellona e Liverpool, se vincono buttando fuori anche il City se la meritano tutta.


----------



## fra29 (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che culo i gobbi, ma si sapeva



Vabbeh dai, hanno preso Atletico e prima della finale affronteranno probabilmente la favorita (per i bookmakers) per la vittoria finale.. E on finale si troveranno, plausibilmente, una tra Liverpool o Barca. 
Mi pare un calendario serio, diverso dagli anni contro Porto, Tottenham o Monaco..


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2019)

L'Ajax non è per niente in cliente facile, non hanno niente da perdere e hanno dimostrato di poter giocare ad altissimi livelli, ovviamente la Juve è favorita ma tra andata e ritorno può succedere qualsiasi cosa


----------



## leviatano (15 Marzo 2019)

L'Ajax non mi pare nettamente più facile, se lo sottovalutate dovete ricredervi.
La vecchia Arancia Meccanica, giocano benissimo e hanno beccato una grande nidiata di talenti.
Hanno battuto il Real 4 a 1 in casa, vedete voi.
Eravamo qui tutti convinti che passasse il Real, e invece.
era facile per loro se beccavano un Tottenham o un Porto


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo quanto vale davvero sto progetto giuovini Ajax



ROTFL, ne prendono 4 all'andata e 4 al ritorno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo quanto vale davvero sto progetto giuovini Ajax



Temo che si scioglieranno dopo "l'impresa" al Bernabeu..mi hanno ricordato l'Arsenal che ci camminò sopra l'anno dopo la Champions e poi fu seppellito ai quarti..

Credo la Juve gliene farà 7-8 tra andate e ritorno..


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> L'Ajax non mi pare nettamente più facile, se lo sottovalutate dovete ricredervi.
> La vecchia Arancia Meccanica, giocano benissimo e hanno beccato una grande nidiata di talenti.
> Hanno battuto il Real 4 a 1 in casa, vedete voi.



Real senza Ronaldo, con un incapace in panchina, con riguellion,lucas vasquez in campo e marcelo ed isco in panchina, e con gente che ha fatto incetta di champions...immagino le motivazioni dei giocatori del real.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Marzo 2019)

Ora che si son presi i bambini squalificheranno pure Ronaldo così diranno di aver trionfato anche contro le avversità del male...


----------



## Black (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sorteggiati i quarti di finale della Champions 2018 2019 ed anche le successive semifinali
> 
> Ajax Juventus
> 
> ...



solito c..o. Ma d'altronde le uniche avversarie credibili per loro sono City e Barça. Certo che con l'Ajax possono anche fare a meno di giocarla.
Speriamo che il City non faccia il solito Harakiri e arrivi in semifinale


----------



## leviatano (15 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Real senza Ronaldo, con un incapace in panchina, con riguellion,lucas vasquez in campo e marcelo ed isco in panchina, e con gente che ha fatto incetta di champions...immagino le motivazioni dei giocatori del real.



Perchè bisogna denigrare una squadra piena di talenti presenti e futuri?
Hanno fatto fuori il Real mica l'Entella, appunto squadra piena di esperienza che doveva il minimo passare ai quarti, ma tant'è.
La juventus non si può permettere i ritmi dell'andata con L'atletico in casa dell'Ajax, perchè se al wanda ne hanno beccati 2 con l'ajax ne beccano 3.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sorteggiati i quarti di finale della Champions 2018 2019 ed anche le successive semifinali
> 
> Ajax Juventus
> 
> ...



I sorteggi di qualunque competizione, Champions e mondiali inclusi, per me sono sempre pilotati. Non le partite ovviamente, se lo pensassi non seguirei il calcio, ma i sorteggi li gestiscono come vogliono loro.


----------



## odasensei (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sorteggiati i quarti di finale della Champions 2018 2019 ed anche le successive semifinali
> 
> Ajax Juventus
> 
> ...



Se passano tutte le favorite si avranno delle semifinali da paura
Hype per una finale City - Liverpool ma onestamente anche un'ultima sfida Ronaldo - Messi sarebbe molto interessante


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ajax o Juve contro la vincente di Tottenham - City. Liverpool o Porto contro United o Barcellona.



ottime semifinali: juve/ajax vs city e liverpool vs barcelona
vado a vedere se trovo già le scommesse antepost sulla finale city - barcelona o city - liverpool
alla juve il sorteggio è andato bene,ma non benissimo perchè il porto per me è la più debole.


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Perchè bisogna denigrare una squadra piena di talenti presenti e futuri?
> Hanno fatto fuori il Real mica l'Entella, appunto squadra piena di esperienza che doveva il minimo passare ai quarti, ma tant'è.
> La juventus non si può permettere i ritmi dell'andata con L'atletico in casa dell'Ajax, perchè se al wanda ne hanno beccati 2 con l'ajax ne beccano 3.



Allora anche noi dovevamo passare contro l'Atletico agli ottavi.


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I sorteggi di qualunque competizione, Champions e mondiali inclusi, per me sono sempre pilotati. Non le partite ovviamente, se lo pensassi non seguirei il calcio, ma i sorteggi li gestiscono come vogliono loro.



quest'anno poi l'hanno fatta proprio alla luce del sole, caso strano hanno introdotto il tabellone tennistico dopo che sono uscite almeno 3-4 delle favorite con 4 squadre arrivate ai quarti che in teoria non dovevano esserci, e guarda un pò cosa abbiamo? quattro quarti di finale tra le favorite e le outsider in modo da assicurarsi due semifinali avvincenti


----------



## leviatano (15 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allora anche noi dovevamo passare contro l'Atletico agli ottavi.



Vuoi paragonare quel Milan a questo Ajax?
facciamolo pure.


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2019)

la Juve avrà il ritorno in casa anche in semifinale


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Vuoi paragonare quel Milan a questo Ajax?
> facciamolo pure.



No, assolutamente, ma a parte due-tre giocatori il resto è fuffa secondo me.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2019)

in base a quale criterio decidono il fattore campo?
non ho seguito
sorteggio pure?


----------



## JesusHeKnows (15 Marzo 2019)

Attenzione all'Ajax...


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> in base a quale criterio decidono il fattore campo?
> non ho seguito
> sorteggio pure?



quella che viene pescata per prima gioca l'andata in casa


----------



## leviatano (15 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No, assolutamente, ma a parte due-tre giocatori il resto è fuffa secondo me.



Vedremo se si squagliano dato che sono una squadra giovane, il che è in preventivo se la Juventus gioca a ritmi alti come ha fatto l'ultima partita con L'Atletico.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> quella che viene pescata per prima gioca l'andata in casa



ok e si ripete due volte per la semifinale pure?
ho letto che si sa già del ritorno in semifinale a torino.
cioè la juventus è stata pescata due volte (la prima come juventus pescata dopo l'ajax,la seconda tra le due ipotetiche vincenti dei quarti pescata dopo la vincente tra tottenham e city) dopo?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2019)

Ma davvero c'è gente che pensa che l'Ajax sia più forte dell'Atletico?!?


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> quest'anno poi l'hanno fatta proprio alla luce del sole, caso strano hanno introdotto il tabellone tennistico dopo che sono uscite almeno 3-4 delle favorite con 4 squadre arrivate ai quarti che in teoria non dovevano esserci, e guarda un pò cosa abbiamo? quattro quarti di finale tra le favorite e le outsider in modo da assicurarsi due semifinali avvincenti





Snake ha scritto:


> la Juve avrà il ritorno in casa anche in semifinale



"sorteggi" ahahahahahahhaahah

sono veramente ridicoli, la uefa ormai è peggio dell'italia. o meglio come l'italia.

chiedetevi perchè rompono tanto le palle al milan ultimamente.......


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Marzo 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Manco quotato che Guardiola si fa eliminare da Pochettino, poi in finale qualsiasi cosa accada a sto giro non perderanno... Prima o poi doveva succedere. Auguri ai gobbi nuovi campioni d'Europa.



Eccome, basta vedere i precedenti quest'anno:

-spurs-city 0-1
-spurs-city 1-3
-city-spurs 4-1


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Marzo 2019)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Attenzione all'Ajax...



Corrono come i cavalli, giocano bene e non hanno nulla da perdere, non è per nulla scontato.

Certo sarebbe ipocrita dire che è un brutto sorteggio.

L'eventuale semifinale avrei.preferito il ritorno fuori casa, perché il city segna a grappoli ed il loro stadio è più muto del teatro


----------



## Heaven (15 Marzo 2019)

Se tutto va come deve andare, per vincere questa champions dovranno battere Guardiola nei 180’ e Messi in finale.


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se tutto va come deve andare, per vincere questa champions dovranno battere Guardiola nei 180’ e Messi in finale.



Il City se vuole passare contro la juve, deve vincere almeno 4 a 0 a manchester.


----------



## Butcher (15 Marzo 2019)

Al di là della Juve, non mettono mai contro i top.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Marzo 2019)

Beccheranno almeno 2 tra City, Barcellona e Liverpool, il problema è che tutte le altre contender, specialmente le due inglesi, perderanno energie mentali per la lotta in campionato, loro invece hanno vinto già da agosto. Per me la coppa è già a Torino.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2019)

L'Ajax ha ben cinque titolari diffidati. 

Blind, De Ligt, Tagliafico, Van de Beek e Ziyech


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se tutto va come deve andare, per vincere questa champions dovranno battere Guardiola nei 180’ e Messi in finale.



secondo me il Liverpool lo distrugge al Barca, non esiste una squadra peggiore per loro come matchup, ritorno all'Anfield tra l'altro


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo me il Liverpool lo distrugge al Barca, non esiste una squadra peggiore per loro come matchup, ritorno all'Anfield tra l'altro



La finale juve-liverpool sarebbe molto interessante..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c'è gente che pensa che l'Ajax sia più forte dell'Atletico?!?



Allucinante


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La finale juve-liverpool sarebbe molto interessante..



il trionfo del meteorite


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno la vincono dai, chiunque avessero pescato non sono inferiori a nessuno, specie giocando due volte il ritorno in casa



No ma veramente ? 2 volte il ritorno in casa ?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo me il Liverpool lo distrugge al Barca, non esiste una squadra peggiore per loro come matchup, ritorno all'Anfield tra l'altro



Ma sei sicuro che il Man United esca contro il Barcellona? Nono sono convinto, è una squadra molto molto fortuanta


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2019)

La squadra più fortunata senza dubbio il CITY, che si ritrova in semifinale trovando squadre peggio dell'altra.. Girone imbarazzante, ottavi di finali contro una che lotta per non retrocedere. Ed ora il Tottocoso che non è nulla di che.


----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicuro che il Man United esca contro il Barcellona? Nono sono convinto, è una squadra molto molto fortuanta



infatti mi ricordano un pò il Chelsea di Di Matteo


----------



## Black (15 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ajax ha ben cinque titolari diffidati.
> 
> Blind, De Ligt, Tagliafico, Van de Beek e Ziyech



di questi, minimo 4 non giocheranno il ritorno. Matematico!


----------



## odasensei (15 Marzo 2019)

Però peccato per il Poch 
Delle 4 inglesi il Tottenham sarebbe quello che si meriterebbe più di tutti la finale visto che tra mercato inesistente e mille infortuni è riuscito a tenere botta sia in Champions che in campionato...peccato che ora sia in evidente fase calante e probabilmente neanche si qualificherà per la Champions l'anno prossimo


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c'è gente che pensa che l'Ajax sia più forte dell'Atletico?!?



I pedofili pedatori


----------



## Igniorante (15 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito affrontare Messi adesso, sono sincero. Ma non posso lamentarmi.



è come se l'aveste già alzata, praticamente, dai.
Cominciate a fare posto tra gli altri trofei.


----------



## Manue (15 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia quante mani aventi... sembra che il mondo finisce se la Juve vince la coppa... e allora?
Abbiamo vissuta la champions dell'Inter, non possiamo passare quella della Juve?

Se la giocano come è giusto che sia, tutte le squadra, senza se e senza ma...

Ma ste mani avanti proprio non le condivido, noi abbiamo i nostri obiettivi e tra 2 giorni c'è il derby!


----------



## leviatano (15 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma veramente ? 2 volte il ritorno in casa ?



e certo, così se beccano 4 cartelle all'andata hanno due partite in più per ribaltare il risultato in casa. Agnelli sta cercando di portare l'iniziativa in europa.


----------



## overlord (15 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ok, la UEFA vuole Ronaldo-Messi in finale. Mi preoccupa che si sia preferita la Juve al Barcellona, ho paura che *Agnelli stia diventando molto potente*



purtroppo è esattamente questo che sta accadendo....e pensare alla sua faccia da p mi fa ancora più male.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma veramente ? 2 volte il ritorno in casa ?



già sia quarti che eventuale semifinale


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quante mani aventi... sembra che il mondo finisce se la Juve vince la coppa... e allora?
> Abbiamo vissuta la champions dell'Inter, non possiamo passare quella della Juve?
> 
> Se la giocano come è giusto che sia, tutte le squadra, senza se e senza ma...
> ...



Quella dell'inter è stata pure peggio, triplete..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> solito c..o. Ma d'altronde *le uniche avversarie credibili per loro sono City e Barça*. Certo che con l'Ajax possono anche fare a meno di giocarla.
> Speriamo che il City non faccia il solito Harakiri e arrivi in semifinale



Bé oddio..il Liverpool che in Premier sta a -1 dal City e ha asfaltato il Bayern all'Allianz non è una passeggiata..


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Marzo 2019)

Purtroppo,se come penso il loro presidente raggiungerà vette di potere anche in Europa,nel giro di 10 anni ce li ritroveremo poco dietro di noi come numero di Champions vinte,certo,se poi noi ci mettiamo del nostro non tornando più.


----------

